# Equal Rights



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a little survey of sorts. Does the dog/dogs in your life get more rubs/scratches by you than your spouse does? I think I'm hard done by. Molly gets three times more ear tweaks/ belly rubs /body rubs/ head scratches , than I do.  Who said a dog is man's best friend? :violin:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Kodi DEFINITELY gets more... but then, in fairness, he's with me all day long and Dave isn't. Oh, and Kodi is an equal opportunity scritch-getter... he gets as many from Dave when he's home as he gets from me. It's rare that that dog isn't in physical contact with SOMEONE as long as anyone is in the house!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, Kodi DEFINITELY gets more... but then, in fairness, he's with me all day long and Dave isn't. Oh, and Kodi is an equal opportunity scritch-getter... he gets as many from Dave when he's home as he gets from me. It's rare that that dog isn't in physical contact with SOMEONE as long as anyone is in the house!:biggrin1:


Guilty as I suspected. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it's about equal around here... although I am the favored one to follow around and sit on... LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy gets more!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Guilty as accused. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Let's admit it, Dave... they ARE cuter!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I admit it - the dogs get more attention from us than we give each other!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I TRY to keep a balance around here. It is not easy but I try. Many times Ache wins, of course.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Equal...hmmmm...I'm going to say we are pretty equal. Hubby is far less demanding for attention in compairison to the dogs. The squeaky wheel gets the grease from both of us for belly rubs and smootches regarding the dogs and each other, minus the belly rubs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The dogs get way more. DH always teases me about it, but he is not as needy. He too is guilty of giving the dogs lots of attention.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

It depends on the dog.... Sadie gets way more attention from DH but Kipper gets more attention from me... in all fairness I am the one that takes care of Kipper since we are housetraining- notice neither one of us get belly rubs


----------



## Troy (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'am new in the house......... nice to see the happy faces with the cute dogs. u will see and read more of me and my darling best buddy Troy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Troy said:


> Hi everyone, I'am new in the house......... nice to see the happy faces with the cute dogs. u will see and read more of me and my darling best buddy Troy


hi Troy's mom. Please feel free to introduce yourself and tell us a bit about yourself and Troy. Here'e the thread http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13101&highlight=introduce+yourself+part+2&page=20


----------

